# virtualbox-ose-additions, can't compile newest fix



## BSDBernd (Sep 26, 2014)

Hi,

after the last update of the package virtualbox-ose-additions to version 4.3.16 using pkg, I noticed the following warning at start up:


```
...
link_elf_obj: symbol RTTermRegisterCallback undefined
linker_load_file: Unsupported file type
/etc/rc: WARNING: Can't load vboxguest module.
...
```

After looking at 

http://www.freshports.org/emulators/vir ... -additions

I noticed that there is already a fix for that problem in the ports tree.
But this seems not to compile properly:


```
bernd@fbsd_home:/usr/ports/emulators/virtualbox-ose-additions % sudo make install clean
Passwort:
===>  virtualbox-ose-additions-4.3.16_1 requires kernel source files in /usr/src.
*** Error code 1

Stop.
make: stopped in /usr/ports/emulators/virtualbox-ose-additions
```

Has anyone else had that problem? Is this a bug to report?


----------



## kpa (Sep 26, 2014)

It says it needs the system sources at /usr/src, hardly a bug but just a statement that YOU do need to install the sources first.


----------



## BSDBernd (Sep 26, 2014)

kpa said:
			
		

> It says it needs the system sources at /usr/src, hardly a bug but just a statement that YOU do need to install the sources first.



It worked! Thank you very much, I should read the error messages better .
I have downloaded the FreeBSD source code (for the first time, hurra  ) and compiled the package again. Now I have to get rid of that source tree again, it steals too much space.


----------



## Rebecca (Jul 31, 2016)

kpa said:


> It says it needs the system sources at /usr/src, hardly a bug but just a statement that YOU do need to install the sources first.


I have minimal knowledge at this so how EXACTLY do you install the sources?


----------



## tobik@ (Jul 31, 2016)

Rebecca said:


> I have minimal knowledge at this so how EXACTLY do you install the sources?


Assuming 10.3-RELEASE/amd64

```
fetch https://download.freebsd.org/ftp/releases/amd64/10.3-RELEASE/src.txz
tar -C / -xvf src.txz
# and bring the sources in sync with the latest patch level:
freebsd-update fetch install
```


----------



## Rebecca (Aug 1, 2016)

After doing `freebsd-update fetch install`:

```
chmod: /var/db/freebsd-update:  Operation not permitted
Looking up update.FreeBSD.org mirrors... 4 mirrors found.
Fetching metadata signature for 9.2-RELEASE from update4.freebsd.org... done.
Fetching metadata index... done.
Inspecting system... done.
Preparing to download files... done.

The following files will be removed as part of the updating to 9.2-RELEASE-p17:
/usr/share/zoneinfo/America/Shiprock
/usr/share/zoneinfo/Antarctica/South_pole
/usr/share/zoneinfo/Asia/Chongqing
/usr/share/zoneinfo/Asia/Harbin
/usr/share/zoneinfo/Asia/Kashgar

The following files will be added as part of updating to 9.2-RELEASE-p17:
/etc/pkg
/etc/pkg/FreeBSD.conf
/usr/share/keys
/usr/share/keys/pkg
/usr/share/keys/pkg/revoked
/usr/share/keys/pkg/trusted
/usr/share/keys/pkg/trusted/pkg.freebsd.org.2013102301
/usr/share/zoneinfo/Antarctica/Troll
/usr/share/zoneinfo/Asia/Chita
/usr/share/zoneinfo/Asia/Srednekolymsk
/usr/src/contrib/bind9/lib/isc/counter.c
/usr/src/contrib/bind9/lib/isc/include/isc/counter.h
/usr/src/contrib/tzdata/leap-seconds.list
/usr/src/contrib/tzdata/zone1970.tab
/usr/src/etc/pkg
/usr/src/etc/pkg/FreeBSD.conf
/usr/src/etc/pkg/Makefile
/usr/src/share/keys
/usr/src/share/keys/Makefile
/usr/src/share/keys/pkg
/usr/src/share/keys/pkg/Makefile
/usr/src/share/keys/pkg/trusted
/usr/src/share/keys/pkg/trusted/Makefile
/usr/src/share/keys/pkg/trusted/pkg.freebsd.org.2013102301

The following files will be updated as part of updating to 9.2-RELEASE-p17:
/boot/kernel/ciss.ko
/boot/kernel/ciss.ko.symbols
/boot/kernel/kernel
/boot/kernel/kernel.symbols
/boot/kernel/linker.hints
/boot/kernel/nfsd.ko
/boot/kernel/nfsd.ko.symbols
/boot/kernel/random.ko
/boot/kernel/zfs.ko
/boot/kernel/zfs.ko.symbols
/etc/mtree/BSD.root.dist
/etc/mtree/BSD.usr.dist
/lib/libcrypto.so.6
/rescue/[
/rescue/atacontrol
/rescue/atmconfig
/rescue/badsect
/rescue/bsdlabel
/rescue/bunzip2
/rescue/bzcat
/rescue/bzip2
/rescue/camcontrol
/rescue/cat
/rescue/ccdconfig
/rescue/chflags
/rescue/chgrp
/rescue/chio
/rescue/chmod
/rescue/chown
/rescue/chroot
/rescue/clri
/rescue/cp
/rescue/csh
/rescue/date
/rescue/dd
/rescue/devfs
/rescue/df
/rescue/dhclient
/rescue/disklabel
/rescue/dmesg
/rescue/dump
/rescue/dumpfs
/rescue/dumpon
/rescue/echo
/rescue/ed
/rescue/ex
/rescue/expr
/rescue/fastboot
/rescue/fasthalt
/rescue/fdisk
/rescue/fsck
/rescue/fsck_4.2bsd
/rescue/fsck_ffs
/rescue/fsck_msdosfs
/rescue/fsck_ufs
/rescue/fsdb
/rescue/fsirand
/rescue/gbde
/rescue/geom
/rescue/getfacl
/rescue/glabel
/rescue/gpart
/rescue/groups
/rescue/gunzip
/rescue/gzcat
/rescue/gzip
/rescue/halt
/rescue/head
/rescue/hostname
/rescue/id
/rescue/ifconfig
/rescue/init
/rescue/ipf
/rescue/kenv
/rescue/kill
/rescue/kldconfig
/rescue/kldload
/rescue/kldstat
/rescue/kldunload
/rescue/ldconfig
/rescue/less
/rescue/link
/rescue/ln
/rescue/ls
/rescue/lzcat
/rescue/lzma
/rescue/md5
/rescue/mdconfig
/rescue/mdmfs
/rescue/mkdir
/rescue/mknod
/rescue/more
/rescue/mount
/rescue/mount_cd9660
/rescue/mount_msdosfs
/rescue/mount_nfs
/rescue/mount_ntfs
/rescue/mount_nullfs
/rescue/mount_udf
/rescue/mount_unionfs
/rescue/mt
/rescue/mv
/rescue/nc
/rescue/newfs
/rescue/newfs_msdos
/rescue/nos-tun
/rescue/pgrep
/rescue/ping
/rescue/ping6
/rescue/pkill
/rescue/ps
/rescue/pwd
/rescue/rcorder
/rescue/rcp
/rescue/rdump
/rescue/realpath
/rescue/reboot
/rescue/red
/rescue/rescue
/rescue/restore
/rescue/rm
/rescue/rmdir
/rescue/route
/rescue/routed
/rescue/rrestore
/rescue/rtquery
/rescue/rtsol
/rescue/savecore
/rescue/sconfig
/rescue/sed
/rescue/setfacl
/rescue/sh
/rescue/spppcontrol
/rescue/stty
/rescue/swapon
/rescue/sync
/rescue/sysctl
/rescue/tail
/rescue/tar
/rescue/tcsh
/rescue/tee
/rescue/test
/rescue/tunefs
/rescue/umount
/rescue/unlink
/rescue/unlzma
/rescue/unxz
/rescue/vi
/rescue/whoami
/rescue/xz
/rescue/xzcat
/rescue/zcat
/rescue/zfs
/rescue/zpool
/sbin/routed
/sbin/rtsol
/usr/bin/dc
/usr/bin/dig
/usr/bin/ftp
/usr/bin/gate-ftp
/usr/bin/host
/usr/bin/kinit
/usr/bin/nslookup
/usr/bin/nsupdate
/usr/bin/ntpq
/usr/bin/openssl
/usr/bin/pftp
/usr/bin/slogin
/usr/bin/ssh
/usr/bin/ssh-keygen
/usr/bin/telnet
/usr/games/factor
/usr/include/openssl/bn.h
/usr/include/openssl/dtls1.h
/usr/include/openssl/ssl.h
/usr/include/openssl/ssl3.h
/usr/include/openssl/tls1.h
/usr/include/sys/proc.h
/usr/lib/libbsnmp.a
/usr/lib/libbsnmp.so.6
/usr/lib/libbsnmp_p.a
/usr/lib/libcrypto.a
/usr/lib/libcrypto_p.a
/usr/lib/libfetch.a
/usr/lib/libfetch_p.a
/usr/lib/libgssapi_krb5.a
/usr/lib/libgssapi_krb5.so.10
/usr/lib/libgssapi_krb5_p.a
/usr/lib/libhdb.a
/usr/lib/libhdb_p.a
/usr/lib/libhx509.a
/usr/lib/libhx509.so.10
/usr/lib/libhx509_p.a
/usr/lib/libkrb5.a
/usr/lib/libkrb5.so.10
/usr/lib/libkrb5_p.a
/usr/lib/libmagic.a
/usr/lib/libmagic.so.4
/usr/lib/libmagic_p.a
/usr/lib/libmp.so.7
/usr/lib/libpam.a
/usr/lib/libpam.so.5
/usr/lib/libradius.a
/usr/lib/libradius_p.a
/usr/lib/libssh.a
/usr/lib/libssh.so.5
/usr/lib/libssh_p.a
/usr/lib/libssl.a
/usr/lib/libssl.so.6
/usr/lib/libssl_p.a
/usr/libexec/kdc
/usr/libexec/sendmail/sendmail
/usr/libexec/sftp-server
/usr/libexec/telnetd
/usr/sbin/auditdistd
/usr/sbin/bsnmpd
/usr/sbin/ddns-confgen
/usr/sbin/dnssec-dsfromkey
/usr/sbin/dnssec-keyfromlabel
/usr/sbin/dnssec-keygen
/usr/sbin/dnssec-revoke
/usr/sbin/dnssec-settime
/usr/sbin/dnssec-signzone
/usr/sbin/freebsd-update
/usr/sbin/hostapd
/usr/sbin/isc-hmac-fixup
/usr/sbin/kldxref
/usr/sbin/lwresd
/usr/sbin/named
/usr/sbin/named-checkconf
/usr/sbin/named-checkzone
/usr/sbin/named-compilezone
/usr/sbin/named-journalprint
/usr/sbin/nsec3hash
/usr/sbin/ntp-keygen
/usr/sbin/ntpd
/usr/sbin/pkg
/usr/sbin/rndc
/usr/sbin/rndc-confgen
/usr/sbin/rtsold
/usr/sbin/sshd
/usr/sbin/wpa_supplicant
/usr/share/doc/bind9/CHANGES
/usr/share/man/man7/hier.7.gz
/usr/share/misc/magic
/usr/share/misc/magic.mgc
/usr/share/zoneinfo/Africa/Accra
/usr/share/zoneinfo/Africa/Bamako
/usr/share/zoneinfo/Africa/Banjul
/usr/share/zoneinfo/Africa/Cairo
/usr/share/zoneinfo/Africa/Casablanca
/usr/share/zoneinfo/Africa/Conakry
/usr/share/zoneinfo/Africa/Dakar
/usr/share/zoneinfo/Africa/El_Aaiun
/usr/share/zoneinfo/Africa/Freetown
/usr/share/zoneinfo/Africa/Juba
/usr/share/zoneinfo/Africa/Lome
/usr/share/zoneinfo/Africa/Nouakchott
/usr/share/zoneinfo/Africa/Ouagadougou
/usr/share/zoneinfo/Africa/Sao_Tome
/usr/share/zoneinfo/Africa/Tripoli
/usr/share/zoneinfo/America/Anguilla
/usr/share/zoneinfo/America/Araguaina
/usr/share/zoneinfo/America/Argentina/San_Luis
/usr/share/zoneinfo/America/Aruba
/usr/share/zoneinfo/America/Cayman
/usr/share/zoneinfo/America/Dominica
/usr/share/zoneinfo/America/Eirunepe
/usr/share/zoneinfo/America/Grand_Turk
/usr/share/zoneinfo/America/Grenada
/usr/share/zoneinfo/America/Guadeloupe
/usr/share/zoneinfo/America/Havana
/usr/share/zoneinfo/America/Jamaica
/usr/share/zoneinfo/America/Marigot
/usr/share/zoneinfo/America/Metlakatla
/usr/share/zoneinfo/America/Montserrat
/usr/share/zoneinfo/America/Rio_Branco
/usr/share/zoneinfo/America/St_Barthelemy
/usr/share/zoneinfo/America/St_Kitts
/usr/share/zoneinfo/America/St_Lucia
/usr/share/zoneinfo/America/St_Thomas
/usr/share/zoneinfo/America/St_Vincent
/usr/share/zoneinfo/America/Tortola
/usr/share/zoneinfo/Antarctica/Casey
/usr/share/zoneinfo/Antarctica/Macquarie
/usr/share/zoneinfo/Antarctica/McMurdo
/usr/share/zoneinfo/Asia/Amman
/usr/share/zoneinfo/Asia/Dili
/usr/share/zoneinfo/Asia/Gaza
/usr/share/zoneinfo/Asia/Hebron
/usr/share/zoneinfo/Asia/Irkutsk
/usr/share/zoneinfo/Asia/Istanbul
/usr/share/zoneinfo/Asia/Jakarta
/usr/share/zoneinfo/Asia/Jayapura
/usr/share/zoneinfo/Asia/Jerusalem
/usr/share/zoneinfo/Asia/Khandyga
/usr/share/zoneinfo/Asia/Krasnoyarsk
/usr/share/zoneinfo/Asia/Magadan
/usr/share/zoneinfo/Asia/Makassar
/usr/share/zoneinfo/Asia/Novokuznetsk
/usr/share/zoneinfo/Asia/Novosibirsk
/usr/share/zoneinfo/Asia/Omsk
/usr/share/zoneinfo/Asia/Pontianak
/usr/share/zoneinfo/Asia/Pyongyang
/usr/share/zoneinfo/Asia/Riyadh
/usr/share/zoneinfo/Asia/Sakhalin
/usr/share/zoneinfo/Asia/Seoul
/usr/share/zoneinfo/Asia/Shanghai
/usr/share/zoneinfo/Asia/Taipei
/usr/share/zoneinfo/Asia/Tashkent
/usr/share/zoneinfo/Asia/Tbilisi
/usr/share/zoneinfo/Asia/Tokyo
/usr/share/zoneinfo/Asia/Urumqi
/usr/share/zoneinfo/Asia/Ust-Nera
/usr/share/zoneinfo/Asia/Vladivostok
/usr/share/zoneinfo/Asia/Yakutsk
/usr/share/zoneinfo/Asia/Yekaterinburg
/usr/share/zoneinfo/Atlantic/St_Helena
/usr/share/zoneinfo/Australia/Adelaide
/usr/share/zoneinfo/Australia/Brisbane
/usr/share/zoneinfo/Australia/Broken_Hill
/usr/share/zoneinfo/Australia/Currie
/usr/share/zoneinfo/Australia/Darwin
/usr/share/zoneinfo/Australia/Eucla
/usr/share/zoneinfo/Australia/Hobart
/usr/share/zoneinfo/Australia/Lindeman
/usr/share/zoneinfo/Australia/Lord_Howe
/usr/share/zoneinfo/Australia/Melbourne
/usr/share/zoneinfo/Australia/Perth
/usr/share/zoneinfo/Australia/Sydney
/usr/share/zoneinfo/Europe/Budapest
/usr/share/zoneinfo/Europe/Busingen
/usr/share/zoneinfo/Europe/Helsinki
/usr/share/zoneinfo/Europe/Istanbul
/usr/share/zoneinfo/Europe/Kaliningrad
/usr/share/zoneinfo/Europe/Kiev
/usr/share/zoneinfo/Europe/Mariehamn
/usr/share/zoneinfo/Europe/Moscow
/usr/share/zoneinfo/Europe/Riga
/usr/share/zoneinfo/Europe/Samara
/usr/share/zoneinfo/Europe/Simferopol
/usr/share/zoneinfo/Europe/Vaduz
/usr/share/zoneinfo/Europe/Volgograd
/usr/share/zoneinfo/Europe/Zurich
/usr/share/zoneinfo/Pacific/Apia
/usr/share/zoneinfo/Pacific/Chatham
/usr/share/zoneinfo/Pacific/Fiji
/usr/share/zoneinfo/Pacific/Johnston
/usr/share/zoneinfo/Pacific/Pago_Pago
/usr/share/zoneinfo/zone.tab
/var/db/mergemaster.mtree


WARNING: FreeBSD 9.2-RELEASE HAS PASSED ITS END-OF-LIFE DATE.
Any security issues discovered after Wed Dec 31 19:00:00 EST 2014
will not have been corrected.
```

Did it work?


----------



## Rebecca (Aug 1, 2016)

no


----------



## drhowarddrfine (Aug 1, 2016)

```
chmod: /var/db/freebsd-update:  Operation not permitted
```
This is your problem. What is the output of `ls -l /var/db` ? Are you doing this as root? Switch to root and do the update.


----------



## Rebecca (Aug 3, 2016)

drhowarddrfine said:


> ```
> chmod: /var/db/freebsd-update:  Operation not permitted
> ```
> This is your problem. What is the output of `ls -l /var/db` ? Are you doing this as root? Switch to root and do the update.




```
root@starmud:/usr/home/starmud # ls -l /var/db
total 4508
drwxrwxrwx  2 messagebus  messagebus  512 Jun  5  2014 dbus
-rwxrwxrwx  1 root  wheel  8866 Aug  3 04:19 dhclient.leases.em0
drwxrwxrwx  2 operator  operator  512 Aug  3 04:11 entropy
drwxrwxrwx  2 root  wheel  1024 Jun  5  2014 fontconfig
drwx------  4 root  wheel  512 Aug  3 04:20 freebsd-update
drwxrwxrwx  2 root  wheel  512 Sep 26  2013 ipf
-r--r--r--  1 nobody  wheel  4425882 Jul 30 04:15 locate.database
-rwxrwxrwx  1 root  wheel  40797 Sep 27  2013 mergemaster.mtree
-rwxrwxrwx  1 root  wheel  133 Dec 22  2015 mixer0-state
drwxrwxrwx  6 mysql  mysql  512 Jul 19  2014 mysql
-rw-r--r--  1 root  wheel  8 Aug  3 04:18 ntpd.drift
drwxrwxrwx  744 root  wheel  20480 Jun  8  2014 pkg
drwxrwxrwx  7 root  wheel  512 Jun  6  2014 ports
drwxrwxrwx  2 root  wheel  512 Sep 26  2013 portsnap
drwxrwxrwx  2 root  wheel  512 Jun  5  2014 rarian
drwxrwxrwx  3 root  wheel  512 Jun  6  2014 sudo
-rwxrwxrwx  1 root  wheel  17 Jun  5  2014 zoneinfo
root@starmud:/usr/home/starmud #
```


----------



## SirDice (Aug 3, 2016)

Support for FreeBSD 9.2 ended in December 2014, please upgrade to a supported version. I would recommend skipping 9.3 as that will be End-of-Life this December. 

Topics about unsupported FreeBSD versions
https://www.freebsd.org/security/unsupported.html


----------



## drhowarddrfine (Aug 3, 2016)

Rebecca Didn't answer the question. Are you doing the update as root?


----------



## Rebecca (Aug 6, 2016)

drhowarddrfine said:


> Rebecca Didn't answer the question. Are you doing the update as root?


Yes as root.


----------

